# idling problems



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys i got a 600 griz and no matter what i do to the carb i cant get a solid idle for long. i turned it up and down but when i ride it no more then 50 yds it idles very low to not at all. my buddy said he thinks the gas keeps doin something in the motor. what do yall think?


----------

